# Detour Bar Maker Files Bankruptcy in Peanut Recall



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Detour Bar Maker Files Bankruptcy in Peanut Recall By Chelsea Emery NEW YORK (Reuters) – Forward Foods LLC, the maker of Detour energy bars, filed for bankruptcy protection on Tuesday after a tainted peanut recall by its supplier, Peanut Corp of America, forced its own product recall on fears of salmonella poisoning, according to court [...]

*Read More...*


----------

